# Apex Standards in Colorado



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I live in New Mexico and maintain a list of recommended poodle breeders in the Southwest. I checked the OFA database for standard poodles with "Apex" in the name and found none. I recommend that you keep looking.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

According to their FB page, this is the dam of their current litter https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?quicksearch=Amethyst Daughter Of The Sea at Apex and this is the sire https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?quicksearch=By ReQuest Ultra Apple of My Eye It's a very small litter of three, so they are probably all spoken for, but you could talk to them anyway. .


----------



## Gassergirl99 (Dec 3, 2021)

Johanna said:


> I live in New Mexico and maintain a list of recommended poodle breeders in the Southwest. I checked the OFA database for standard poodles with "Apex" in the name and found none. I recommend that you keep looking.


Thank you very much!!!


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

When looking to add a new furry family member of any breed, it's best to start with the parent club of that breed. That's the club that AKC recognizes as the authority in the breed, filled with breeders and fanciers who have the best interest of the breed and the individual members of that breed first and foremost in their breeding program. Parent clubs maintain a list of breeders who have signed a code of ethics, code of ethical breeding practices and code of ethical puppy sales - those are the people you want to go to for a puppy or an older dog. When I went looking for an older Standard Poodle, one who had finished his show career or had washed out for whatever reason, I went to the Poodle Club of America website and found their breeder referral lists. That's where I found Archie's breeder, and he's all I ever dreamed of and more.








Check them out - bet you'll find a quality puppy for around the same price that those "other" Poodle breeders are charging. Good luck - can't wait to see pictures of your new furry friend!


----------



## kuriooo (Feb 17, 2010)

Since you are in NC and clearly looking far, look at Highview in Michigan. She is a longtime silver breeder, part of the poodle organizations in Michigan, and has beautiful dogs. I recently saw a black from her kennel, beautiful girl.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Will this be your first poodle? your first time researching quality, conscientious breeders?


----------



## Gassergirl99 (Dec 3, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> Will this be your first poodle? your first time researching quality, conscientious breeders?


Fifth standard (thru the years) but two have been from poodle rescues. The others were a Cadbury and a Pinefore.


----------



## OriBoy (Sep 12, 2021)

kuriooo said:


> Since you are in NC and clearly looking far, look at Highview in Michigan. She is a longtime silver breeder, part of the poodle organizations in Michigan, and has beautiful dogs. I recently saw a black from her kennel, beautiful girl.


My wonderful boy Ori is from Highview in Michigan, I had a great experience with Connie and highly recommend! Ori is brown, from a litter of blacks and browns last year, but I know she specializes in silvers. Ori has a stellar personality and is so easy to groom, which I attribute to Connie’s grooming and handling when he was a baby.


----------

